# Cape Chef!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

A very, very happy birthday to the man we all aspire to be like:
Cape Chef !!!!!

:bounce: :chef: :bounce: :chef: :bounce: :chef: :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I was just thinking about you, cape. It must have been esp. Happy Birthday! I'll have a Ketel One in your honor.:lips:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Brad baby. Mazel Tov. I'm short of time so I don't have a chance to get too creative, but let me wish you the best and happiest of birthdays old friend. One day I will get to you and we can celebrate appropriately! :bounce: :chef: :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You deserve a FANTASTIC birthday! Have a funfilled year and do everything with a smile on your face!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday my friend!

Kuan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday
I think it's best to have that AARP card laminated for safety.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Folks, if everyone could be please lift their glass (filled with your favorite beverage) for a virtual toast to CC!!

Here is to one of the pillars of our little community. To a chef extrodinaire, an ever patient teacher, a fountain of knowledge, and one **** of a great guy!! May your birthday be great, your life filled with happiness, and may you celebrate many, many more!! Cheers, salud, prost, Skal, Slainte, Gom bui.........


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope you had a very good day! happy birthday! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ARe you making it into NYC to celebrate? I look forward to the dinner experiences you and Jill have every year. Happy Birthday CC!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy birthday Cape hope you have a good day.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you all for your well wishes.

Your words are overly kind & touched my heart.

I had a regular day at work,then when I came home I grilled some salmon and had some Sancere with Jill.

Thanks again.
And may peace be in your mind & love in your hearts 
CC


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, bummer! I can't believe I missed it!!  I had a book club meeting and got home late.

Cape Chef, I hope your birthday was lovely. You are an amazing person whom I am honored to have met and call friend.

Peace to you, your wonderful family (parents, too!) and wishes for a year of health, happiness and contentment.

Mezz


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Don't worry Mezz...I'm worse than you. TWO days late...THREE if you consider Italian time! Will you ever forgive me, CC?

Anyway, have my warmest BUON COMPLEANNO, dear Brad!

Pongi


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Brad,i take it you are 21 again? I hope you had an excellent birthday.
It looks like i`m late once more in posting birthday greetings,i must be getting old and forgetful! Leo.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Birthday Brad 

Your family is very lucky to have you 

Vivian


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHMONTH!!!!!!! 

So I'm a few days, er . . . weeks late.  I was in France. Can I dedicate all the lovely dinners and wines we had to your birthday? Truly, you are a most special man, and I am so glad to know you. You deserve to have a birthday month. One day is not nearly enough.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Phoebe,

Thank you.:blush: :blush:

Same to you!! Be well and always walk with pride in your kitchen :chef:


----------

